# Contemplating cutout, but some bees acting strange.



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Could also be attracted to the light, & being burnt when they come through.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with KQ....perhaps their wings are getting fried by a light? Other than that, the only time I have seen a bee do a break dance, she was poisoned.


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

..


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I am assuming that you have talked to the owner about opening his property ? Did you get close enough to notice any smell to the hive ? I did remove some bees from an old house and when I got them home they had a strong oder. Being concerned I destroyed the bees so as not to lose bees in any of my other hives due to foul brood....Rick
If you remove any brood cells watch for FB.


----------

